# Can a small female succeed as an EMT?



## jlbunny (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about becoming en EMT since the medical field is where I want to go in my life. However, I'm like 95 pounds and 5 foot 3. I heard there's a lot of lifting in regards to heavy people and I'm concerned if my smallness is going to make that too difficult. What do you all think?


----------



## lonegreywolf20 (Aug 8, 2012)

jlbunny said:


> I'm thinking about becoming en EMT since the medical field is where I want to go in my life. However, I'm like 95 pounds and 5 foot 3. I heard there's a lot of lifting in regards to heavy people and I'm concerned if my smallness is going to make that too difficult. What do you all think?



When I both worked and volunteered as an EMT I worked with someone who was about your size and weight. It was a challenge for her, she was able to do it and did it better than some men who were a foot taller and double her weight.


----------



## grump (Aug 8, 2012)

Go for it. What you don't have in size you can make up for it with wit. We had a call for an over 300 lb patient and the medic wasn't much bigger but they got the job done. 2 people and a stair chair works wonders.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2012)

jlbunny said:


> I'm thinking about becoming en EMT since the medical field is where I want to go in my life. However, I'm like 95 pounds and 5 foot 3. I heard there's a lot of lifting in regards to heavy people and I'm concerned if my smallness is going to make that too difficult. What do you all think?



If you are strong and use proper body mechanics then you will be fine. The lift test where I used to work was being able to carry 150lb dumbbell forward and back. 

So try it an see. But I think that is going to be an issue since that is almost 2x what you weigh.


----------



## jlbunny (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you! I'm going to make sure I work out a lot to try and prepare but I think I'm going to go for it in the spring.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 8, 2012)

jlbunny said:


> I'm thinking about becoming en EMT since the medical field is where I want to go in my life. However, I'm like 95 pounds and 5 foot 3. I heard there's a lot of lifting in regards to heavy people and I'm concerned if my smallness is going to make that too difficult. What do you all think?



Not with a name like Bunny; just kidding. You will be fine


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 8, 2012)

It is only a problem if you let it be a problem.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> It is only a problem if you let it be a problem.



This.

Just keep in shape, work on building your strength if you are worried about it, and take joy in surprising people when you are able to do your job. Believe me, hitting the gym won't make you a body builder; gaining muscle and getting huge is NOT easy, but building strength will come with time and it's essential to protect your back.

(also, this is the second such thread of this sort today...? just sayin...)


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 8, 2012)

I work with three ladies who are mid 30s to 40s and about same height weight for two, they can lift some beastly men so I would say yes women can succeed. Most women are also better instructors as far as teaching me things but I did learn a lot of core stuff from leader types of men.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 8, 2012)

> Most women are also better instructors as far as teaching me things but I did learn a lot of core stuff from leader types of men.



Statements like that are em, uh, well, yeah...
You did say teaching you, so I guess I will leave it at that.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 8, 2012)

In today's environment its not so much about lifting ability. Most companies and departments are transitioning to calling for "lift assists" whenever you feel the need. Around me I don't think there is a single ambulance that doesn't use the powered stryker's. 

Strength IS important but proper body mechanics are even more important. While you need to be able to lift 100 or 125lbs don't compromise your health to impress your fellow workers or firefighters. Don't ever be afraid to call for a lift assist or even use bystanders if possible. 

You get one back, there are lots of EMT's and Medics that have had their careers ended prematurely due to injury. 

You don't need to be a body builder to do this job. I would recommend working your arms and core. Something that is probably overlooked but should probably be worked on is your flexibility. You may be holding c-spine for lengthy periods of time or find yourself in awkward positions.

Just food for thought. Good luck.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 8, 2012)

I will agree with other posters, women are completely capable of performing this job. They also bring a different skill set on to scenes that some men lack. I have had several women partners and they have all been awesome, in fact I would rather work with a female than a male most times.

Also, I would say as far as strength training, most EMS lifts are with your back, legs and core. You can work out deadlifts, squats, and some sort of upper pulling exercise (I prefer pull ups) if you really want to be a little better at lifting. And don't worry about getting big, your testosterone deficiency will prevent you from adding much in the way of muscle mass.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 8, 2012)

My girlfriend is basically your size and she left nursing school to pursue paramedic.

She ended up not liking EMS at all.

So now she is a paramedic, never worked a day past a rotation and is back in nursing school with 1.5 years to go. BUT that is her choice. You will never know unless you try it like she did.


----------

